# Cassiopeia xamachana (Upside-Down Jellyfish)



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

So I have been debating purchasing an Upside-down jellyfish they are at my LFS for 12.99. They are super cool looking however Brian the owner (whom I am friends with) said however they are reef safe they are very VERY dificult to keep and will indeed fowl the water if/when they die.

Has anyone had any experience with these little guys?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

they are realy hard to keep tho.If you realy w ant one Get a small tank and set him by itself i have seen them in my local store and they look awsome but i dont have the space for other tank


----------

